# weet-ik-wie



## CarlitosMS

Hallo

Ik zou weten wat deze uitdrukking betekent en hoe moet ik het naar het Engels vertalen.
Hier is een beetje context:

Dat ons huishouden plotseling wordt vastgelegd in verslagen die ergens op een server staan en gedeeld worden met weet-ik-wie.
Jij en ik, jij of ik, jij met die weet-ik-wie, 't is genoeg!

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## ThomasK

De betekenis lijkt mij te zijn: "allerlei mensen (maar ik weet niet wie ze zijn)"; eventueel: "om het even wie". Misschien _whoever_ in het Engels?


----------



## Red Arrow

Volgens mij is het in het Engels gewoon ''anyone''. (eender wie)
De schrijver wil duidelijk maken dat hij het niet leuk vindt dat alle verslagen gedeeld kunnen worden met wie dan ook.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk, vrees ik, ik dacht even niet aan "anyone". "Whoever" vergt een bijzin, lijkt mij...


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ik zou graag ook weten wat "die weet-ik-wie" betekent, is het waarschijnlijk "that what's-her-name"?
Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Red Arrow

CarlitosMS said:


> Ik zou graag ook weten wat "die weet-ik-wie" betekent, is het waarschijnlijk "that what's-her-name"?
> Groetjes
> Carlos M.S.


Ik denk het wel. Vooral omdat er ''die'' bijstaat. Dan zal het wel om één specifieke persoon gaan waarvan de auteur de naam is vergeten.

Begrijp je de volgende uitdrukkingen wel?

*Wie weet hoe lang staan we hier nog! *(= We zullen hier vast nog heel lang staan wachten)
*Wie weet hoeveel alcohol heeft die man op! *(= Die man heeft vast heel veel alcohol op)
*Wie weet waar die terrorist nu is! *(= Niemand weet waar hij is)
*Wie weet wat is dat ding wel niet is! *(= Ik heb geen idee wat dat ding is, maar het bevalt me niet!)

Je kan eender welk vraagwoord achter ''wie weet'' zetten, behalve het vraagwoord ''wie'' zelf, want twee keer ''wie'' klinkt niet zo mooi. Daarom zegt de auteur waarschijnlijk ''weet-ik-wie'' in plaats van ''wie weet wie''. Persoonlijk vind ik dat nogal verwarrend, dus als je de zin begrijpen wil, dan kan je best ''wie'' vervangen door ''wat voor mensen''.

Dus:

*Dat ons huishouden plotseling wordt vastgelegd in verslagen die ergens op een server staan en gedeeld worden met wie weet wat voor mensen.
Jij en ik, jij of ik, jij met hoe-heet-die-ook-alweer, 't is genoeg!
*
100% zeker ben ik niet. Meer context zou fijn zijn.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Meer context:
Jij en ik, jij of ik
Jij met die weet-ik-wie, 't is genoeg
Speel je niet, speel je wel?
Speel je spel, jij bent hartentroef

(Liefde is een kaartspel, Lisa del Bo)


----------



## Red Arrow

Toevallig ben ik heel slecht in het interpreteren van poëzie 

Maar goed, dit doet me dus denken aan kleurenwiezen. (Maar het is waarschijnlijk iets anders) Je speelt het spel met vier personen. Je kan teams vormen van twee, maar dat hoeft niet. (Jij en ik, jij of ik, jij met die weet-ik-wie)
Volgens mij slaat ''die weet-ik-wie'' dus op een van de andere twee spelers.
'''t is genoeg'' slaat waarschijnlijk op hoeveel slagen je denkt te halen. Je hebt altijd mensen die denken dat hun kaarten beter zijn dan ze werkelijk zijn.
Je hoeft bij sommige kaartenspelen niet per se elke beurt een kaart te leggen. (Speel je niet, speel je wel?)

Vraag me niet wat dat te maken heeft met die eerste zin over die huishoudens 
Je kan beter wachten tot iemand anders me komt verbeteren.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Red Arrow :D said:


> Toevallig ben ik heel slecht in het interpreteren van poëzie
> 
> Maar goed, dit doet me dus denken aan kleurenwiezen. (Maar het is waarschijnlijk iets anders) Je speelt het spel met vier personen. Je kan teams vormen van twee, maar dat hoeft niet. (Jij en ik, jij of ik, jij met die weet-ik-wie)
> Volgens mij slaat ''die weet-ik-wie'' dus op een van de andere twee spelers.
> '''t is genoeg'' slaat waarschijnlijk op hoeveel slagen je denkt te halen. Je hebt altijd mensen die denken dat hun kaarten beter zijn dan ze werkelijk zijn.
> Je hoeft bij sommige kaartenspelen niet per se elke beurt een kaart te leggen. (Speel je niet, speel je wel?)
> 
> Vraag me niet wat dat te maken heeft met die eerste zin over die huishoudens
> Je kan beter wachten tot iemand anders me komt verbeteren.



Eigenlijk waren beide zinnen twee voorbelden om context te geven, wat ik eigen wou weten was wat "die weet-ik-wie" betekent, niets verder.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Hello again:
Excuse me for any inconvenience, but I would also like to know an accurate translation for "weet-ik-wie", since I can't find it in dictionaries and I find "what's-her-name" a little bit odd, neither Dutch nor English are my native tongues.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## ThomasK

Weet-ik-wie: I would not have a clue as for who it could be (it is not so much the name that matters, but the persoon), I would say...


----------



## CarlitosMS

ThomasK said:


> Weet-ik-wie: I would not have a clue as for who it could be (it is not so much the name that matters, but the persoon), I would say...



And how would you translate "Jij met die weet-ik-wie"?


----------



## ThomasK

sounds strange to me.But if it is OK, something like "you and that guy I don't know at all", I think… I don't see an expression right now...


----------



## Peterdg

CarlitosMS said:


> And how would you translate "Jij met die weet-ik-wie"?


En español sería algo como: "tú con ese quién sé yo".


----------



## CarlitosMS

Peterdg said:


> En español sería algo como: "tú con ese quién sé yo".


Nog een mogelijkheid in het Spaans zou "Tú con esa no sé quién" zijn.


----------



## sound shift

CarlitosMS said:


> Dat ons huishouden plotseling wordt vastgelegd in verslagen die ergens op een server staan en gedeeld worden met weet-ik-wie.


"... with the world and his dog."
"... with every Tom, Dick and Harry."
"... with all and sundry."


----------

